# Experience with Colorado Brevet Series (Rocky Mountain Cycling Club)?



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about trying some of these our next spring and am curious if anyone has done these or has any thoughts. 

Colorado Brevets


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I did the Denver Aspen Brevet back in the day. I don't think they run that anymore. 
The club is fine, no problems with any part of the event. You're on your own for support.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

I do at least a couple of the 200K events each year; I did a 300K once as well. They are fun rides. Being brevets, they are unsupported, of course. The shorter rides have excellent participation. They are well-organized with good maps and cue sheets. 

Actually, that club has a lot of other great rides as well. Depending on your interests, you should check them out.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

